# My Shrimp Only Tank - Cherry and CRS



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Many thanks for the comments 

Some more photos taken today 

Cherry:









Crystal Red:




































Amano Shrimp:









This is the new home I created for the shrimp (guppies are temp):




































Thanks for looking


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

Love the pictures, keep em coming!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah:eek5: Nice tank:icon_eek: Makes mine look like a piece of









What size is it?


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys 

Zoo setup as follows:

..::Juwel Rekord 60::..
Volume: approx. 54 Litres
Measurements: 61 x 31 x 36 cm
Lighting: 2x15w T8
Powerhead: Eheim Aquaball (circulation)
Temp: 25ºC
Substrate: 9l bag of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II

.:Flora:.
Cryptocoryne Bullosa
Microsorium Pteropus
Vesicularia Montagnei (Xmas moss)
Vesicularia ferriei (Weeping Moss)
Taxiphyllum sp.(Flame Moss)
Anubias barteri var. nana
Monosolenium Tenerum (Pellia)
Staurogyne sp.

.:Fauna:.
6 Guppies
15 Cherry Shrimp
5 Low Grade Crystal Red

.:Fertilization:.
TPN+ & EasyCarbo
At the moment dosing 5ml of each twice a week.


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

beautiful tank, and nice shrimp pics. What kind of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nice tank! I bet those shrimp will really appreciate the moss!


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the moss arch, so nice and cozy!


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice cherry shrimps by the way.  What other shrimps do you keep?


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Many thanks guys for the comments 



Renegade545 said:


> beautiful tank, and nice shrimp pics. What kind of camera and lens are you using?


Camera is an old Konica-Minolta 5D with a Tamron 90mm macro lens.



mysticalnet said:


> Nice cherry shrimps by the way.  What other shrimps do you keep?


At the moment only Amano, Red Cherry and Crystal Red. Planning to get some better grade Crystal Red and a few bee's, and also thinking about adding some Sulawesi or creating a new tank just for the Sulawesi.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick update, things are growing nicely on this tank, earlier in the week I moved this tank to the new cabinet and its settled quick nicely. Only been dosing 5ml per week of TPN+ and EC, lets see how this does. Haven't added any more shrimp to the tank, still hoping to get some Red Nose and some Sulawesi, maybe later in the week. Have also some good news about the CRS, see photos below.

Tank View:









Closer look:









Red Cherry Shrimp:









Now for the good news, two of my CRS are carrying eggs!!


















Close up of the eggs:









Comments and critics always welcome, thanks for looking


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CRS and Sulawesi need opposite water parameters. Sulawesi needs hard and alkaline, CRS prefers soft and acidic.

Congrats on the eggsroud:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That makes me want to start a moss wall!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> CRS and Sulawesi need opposite water parameters. Sulawesi needs hard and alkaline, CRS prefers soft and acidic.
> Congrats on the eggsroud:


Many thanks, my hard its pretty hard and the CRS are breeding so I guess the Sulawesi will do well too, seen someone breeding both in same tank, always worth a shot, otherwise I will have to setup a new tank 



Chrisinator said:


> That makes me want to start a moss wall!


Go for it, looks great and its easy to create, have one in my main planted tank too, check my sig!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Got some bad news about this tank, I have lost most of my CRS including 3 females carrying eggs 
Might have been due to the heat wave we been having lately, noticed temps at 32ºC the other day and did a quick water change to lower things, I did install a fan under the lights and the temp now its at 23ºC, but was too late to save the CRS 
The red cherries are breeding already and there are loads of shrimplets swimming around the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Isnt 35 degrees C human body temp? (too lazy to look it up) If so, 32 degrees is roasting for shrimp


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

May I say your Cherry's Look Fat!!!:icon_wink :biggrin:


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Isnt 35 degrees C human body temp? (too lazy to look it up) If so, 32 degrees is roasting for shrimp


Yep roasting indeed, luckly enough the Red Cherrys were not affected, guess they are a lot hardier than the CRS, just have to try again and see.



thief said:


> May I say your Cherry's Look Fat!!!:icon_wink :biggrin:


Thanks  have plenty of little shimplets swiming around now so some of them look less "fat" hehe


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick update, the tank is doing great and the red cherries are breeding just fine  this morning I counted at least 32 shrimplets that I could see. I haven't given up on the CRS, I should have a delivery on Tuesday of 15 to try again, I have kept fans on the tank now to keep the temps at around 23/24ºC.

Here some photos of my Cherries:


















The shrimplets around a pellet:









One of the tiniest shrimplets in the tank on the flame moss:









Another female carrying eggs  on the weeping moss:









Thats all for now, thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick update guys, my delivery arrived today, been way to busy today, just managed to get some shots of them a few minutes ago, here are my new babies 

Full tank shot to start with, this is how the tank looks now:









My new CRS 




































To finish off another very tiny Red Cherry shrimplet:









Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Love my little shrimplets so here are a couple more photos 

Both shots on the Xmas moss:









This one with a little snail too 









The RCS seem to be settling in pretty well, with the fan going I can maintain the temp at 22/23ºC.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

I absolutely love the layout of this tank, keep up the great work!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Adhlc said:


> I absolutely love the layout of this tank, keep up the great work!


Many thanks, just changed it a little today 

Got some twigs and put it in the tank to break the mass of green lol
Here is the outcome, what do you guys think??? 





































Thanks for looking


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Nice tank! Love that moss growth. What kind of moss is that?


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow that moss wall is awsome, how long did it take you to grow it like that?


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

MrAL said:


> Nice tank! Love that moss growth. What kind of moss is that?


Thanks, the moss wall is Weeping Moss and the arch is Xmas moss, the one on the wood sticking to the surface is also Weeping and the one on the bottom right hand side is flame moss.



kingfish92 said:


> wow that moss wall is awsome, how long did it take you to grow it like that?


Thanks, I got quite a large amount so I covered it all in one go  haven't prunned it since the tank was setup in early June.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Not much happening here other than the Red Cherries breeding like rabbits!! Last time I counted it was about 60 or more shrimplets in there of various sizes and the females are carrying eggs. The CRS are doing well to but so far no news on them breeding, I haven't seen the female carrying eggs since I put her in the tank.

Some photos: 




































CRS:













































Thanks for looking, critics and comments always welcomed


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi guys, just a quick update of the tank itself, they shrimp are doing great, and the red cherries are breeding pretty fast, have little shrimplets all over the place, will have to get rid of some soon enough.
Few photos to see whats going on:





































Thanks for looking


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

This tank is really great- I love all the moss! I think I will have to try something like it in the future.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

INSANE!! That aquarium looks awesome!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Many thanks guys  everyone should try the moss wall, they are great, have it now in both my tanks


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Just did a short video of the tank this after a water change, don't know what happened to the quality of the video, after upload its became a little blurry.

Anyway here it is: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=86fJEpX6FJE

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a lot of Shrimps flying around!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

That's an amazing tank for shrimp!!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> That's a lot of Shrimps flying around!


I thought they were fish at first lmao!

Males tend to do that a lot more than females. I guess their hormones are raging.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Haven't posted anything here in a long time, I had some problems with the mosses in this tank, they started falling apart for some odd reason. Then I had some issues with the water becoming a little cloudy too, I have now fixed those issues and tank is looking good again and the mosses remaining are looking healthy. On the right side of the tank I am also cultivating Fissedins Fontanus, trying to make a wall of that, me and my walls! lol
This morning also spotted a couple of tiny CRS shrimplets, but at the same time a dead adult so will have to wait and see.

Some photos of what the tank looks like at present:














































I was bored so here a couple of where the tank sits in the room:



















And on the other side Pixie (Portuguese Podengo) was having a rest 










Thanks for looking


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

LondonDragon said:


>


Those are some huge CRS!!!

And cute dog


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Those are some huge CRS!!!
> And cute dog


Those CRS are going since they not breeding and most of the cheries have gone too hehe they being replaced with some Grade S CRS and CBS.

Pixie is lovely  thanks


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

that sure is a lot of shrimp!
And i love your dog's ears lol.


----------



## imdanny (Feb 23, 2009)

is that co2 comming out of the aqua ball?


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

CobraGuppy said:


> that sure is a lot of shrimp!
> And i love your dog's ears lol.


Thanks  couple more photos for you 

On her first birthday:









Hunting the squirrels:











imdanny said:


> is that co2 comming out of the aqua ball?


Nope just air, no CO2 is dosed in this tank, just TPN+


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

i noticed you have guppies... how did they get along with the shrimp? 

looking good... subscribed


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice tank.
That seems like ALOT of shrimps in the last picture of tank.
Give us pictures when u replace your old shrimps.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Well just a quick update on this tank, the ADA Amazonia II soil I put in this tank when I first setup it up started breaking up after 6 months of usage so this is what my tank looked like when I uprooted some plants or messed about with the substrate:



















So after 5 months of milky water I decided to get rid of the ADA soil and purchased some of the new Oliver Knott Nature soil instead which is shrimp friendly, so it claims.

A few photos of the substrate change, goodbye ADA Amazonia II FOREVER!!!! Worst thing I ever purchased in my life!!!

Tank clean and ready to go:









The inspector watching to make sure I was doing everything properly:









Just after planting and turning on the filters:









4 hours after setup, crystal clear water for the first time in about 4-5 months!!









Closer look:









Really like this substrate, colour and size are perfet for this size tank:









I couldn't find the rocks I needed so used what I have and this tank now needs a few extra plants too.

Later on in the day I added some of the shrimp and created the fissidens fontanus carpert.




























After spending 5 hours catching shrimp so that I could change the substrate this is what I had left LOL










Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is how the tank looks today, couldn't get any macros of the shrimp, batteries on the external flash were drained!!





































Thanks for looking


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful! I like the two types of moss in there.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Just took some macros has one of the little CRS was right at the front of the tank, they don't look high grade at least not this one but its a start 

Spot the CRS (and not the dirty glass):




































Adult CRS:









Some of my adult Red Cherries:


















Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a quick update, the first lot that bred are about half a cm in size now and I have seen about 6-7 of them at the same time in the tank so things are looking good, today I spotted some more tiny 1mm red/white CRS. But also spotted 3-4 Black CRS, so I now have the Red and Black Crystals breeding in the tank 
The fan really helped with the hot weather, the temps never went above 25C, now the its becoming a bit cooler and with the fans was taking the temp down to 18C I have turned them off, so the temp now stays are around 23-24C

Some tank photos:

















































Thanks for looking


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice tank! And great pics!!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

love your tank


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Many thanks guys


----------



## small-fish (Jan 3, 2009)

wow your tank looks really good


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sick tank! how many gallons? 
Nice macro shots too!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

small-fish said:


> wow your tank looks really good


Many thanks 



crimsonbull57 said:


> Sick tank! how many gallons?
> Nice macro shots too!


Many thanks, tank is about 12 US gallons.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Man, how'd I miss your tank dude. It's awesome! And that's a whole lotta shrimp you got there. Very nice camera work too. What are you shooting with?

Last question, what is that plant on the bottom right forground, it's beautiful.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> Man, how'd I miss your tank dude. It's awesome! And that's a whole lotta shrimp you got there. Very nice camera work too. What are you shooting with?
> Last question, what is that plant on the bottom right forground, it's beautiful.


Many thanks  the plant on the bottom right is Staurogyne Sp.

and the camera is a very old Konica-Minolta 5D with a Tamron 90mm Macro lens.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Are the guppies a bother at all for the shrimp (and shrimplets)?


----------



## doggyhog (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are the most spoiled shrimp ever!!!! Looks Awesome!!!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

LondonDragon said:


> Many thanks  the plant on the bottom right is Staurogyne Sp.
> 
> and the camera is a very old Konica-Minolta 5D with a Tamron 90mm Macro lens.


I totally forgot about this tank. No update pics? How do you keep those moss so clean from algae? Forgive me if I missed it but do you dose this tank?

Thanks a nice camera combo man. Love the detail!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

beautiful mosses and shrimps. looks like a pleasure to watch. (the key to a planted tank IMO)

bravo!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Haven't posted anything in ages on this journal, some shrimp photos 

One of my super reds:




























Photos of my Crystals offspring:














































Thanks for looking


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

omgosh, thats amazing!


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

You've got some insane macro skills. What kind of moss is that?


----------

